# ....HO IMPARATO....



## lunaiena (26 Settembre 2011)

Ho imparato che le persone 
possono dimenticare cio che hai detto,
le persone possono dimenticare cio che hai fatto,
ma le persone non dimenticheranno mai
come le hai fatte sentire...


----------

